# Splitting my own board.



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been reading some old threads about splitting one of my old boards. A couple of questions for you guys. 

The board in question is a 2005/2006 ish Ride Timeless. It's 161. It has seen about 60 days of in resort riding. Old but still rides really well. Any problems splitting a board like that?

Other than no inside rail is there any other major downsides to splitting this board? (I would prefer the $999 NS SL split but I don't have that sort of scratch )

I have watched a few vids on youtube and it seems pretty straight forward. Heard any stories of anyone screwing theres up big time? Any rookie mistakes that I should be on the look out for?

Does anyone else make a kit that is better than the Volie one?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can mod the Karakorum System to a DIY split. It is pretty damn nice from what I've seen, though it has it's drawbacks like everything. One of the major sticking points is price. For $600 you do get the system and bindings.

As far as ripping your board in two. Everyone I have known that has done it has said it's pretty easy. Just like you said. It's just a fair amount of time and effort. The inside edge is nice, but it's definitely not necessary. I'd say go for it.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I am going to give it a go. 

I am going to see my Dad who lives in BC in August. He's a pretty handy guy so I guess between the two of us we should be able to pull it off. 

Will take pics and report back later. 

Thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

These vids should help if you haven't already checked them out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just don't do it after drinking a couple beers. Had a guy come in the shop 2 years back that wanted me to fix his split cause as he said "I spent a month figuring out the mathematics, where I was going to cut it, and had it all set. Then I went and drank a 12 pack and now I have one side that's bigger than the other". Yeah not exactly something you can fix.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just don't do it after drinking a couple beers. Had a guy come in the shop 2 years back that wanted me to fix his split cause as he said "I spent a month figuring out the mathematics, where I was going to cut it, and had it all set. Then I went and drank a 12 pack and now I have one side that's bigger than the other". Yeah not exactly something you can fix.


Facepalm.

What a fucking moron. He spent a month figuring out the mathematics on how to simply cut a straight line bisecting a symmetrical object? That's not exactly a tough task. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He must have really fucked it up. Almost every DIY split I've seen is not cut dead center. Close, but not quite. The thing is the two halves will still match up. So you just need to make sure you have enough ski for the hardware interface to work.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh there was like 2 inches difference and it wasn't a straight line. I had to ask him if he was standing on an uneven surface when he cut it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

best DIY splits i've seen are the water-jet cuts. take it to a machine shop for a few $$ have them do it...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I found that by the time I invested my time and the cost of the hardware, materials etc, for not much more you can buy a Voile factory split


This is the main reason I ultimately chose not to split my Arbor Element. I was going to be looking at close to $500 in materials alone to be able to do it - split kit, skins, odds and ends, etc.

You can find the Mojo RX pretty much all day long for $800. So to me, it makes a lot more sense to sell the Arbor, kick in another $100 or so and have a factory built split.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BCRider is selling a Venture Storm R for $450 right now. It's missing the Voile kit and skins, but still comes with tip and chinese hooks. It's definitely been used but still is a pretty good deal.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd potentially be interested, I'm just not in a place right now to buy a split. With the wedding coming up in October, there's just not much fun money to be had right now.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd potentially be interested, I'm just not in a place right now to buy a split. With the wedding coming up in October, there's just not much fun money to be had right now.


not much fun money in the near (or distant) future, either, when you're married.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Finance wise, nothing will change. We've been together 10 years and lived together for 8. We keep all finances separate and we've talked about that and that will continue.

As long as we both have the money for our portion of the bills and the money we've agreed to set aside, then that's all that matters. 

I just think joint accounts lead to problems.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

i was joking, you know...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Suiuuuuuuuuure you were.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Where are you guys coming up with $500 in materials for a diy splitter. 
Old board - free
Diy volie kit $150 comes with all the hardware included
Tnuts and screws for the touring bracket $10, volie might include this now
West systems gflex epoxy $35

I guess if you need a new blade for your saw drill bits ect, $50 

I found my blackdiamond skins for $75 on backcountry.com

We we built mine we added to the difficulty by giving the board some taper, just build a fence so your saw runs straight. 

Built my own adjustable poles out of a old kiddy pair and adult pair.

Couldn't be more happy with my set up, seen a lot of people with full factory boards and sparks but they weren't having any more fun then me, up hill or down. 

Diy let's you pick any kind of board, where the factory selection is still small expecialy when your on a budget.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You still have to get the board from somewhere. Somewhere it was paid for. For some people they are buying a deck just to split. I see your point.

Don't forget that skins are $120-$180 depending on the route you decide to go.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Yeah the board does have to come from somewhere for me it was an old board in the quiver that wasn't seeing much use. As for skins I got a pair of black diamond ski skins for $75 of backcountry.com at 120mm they are a tad narrow but came with tail clips and were long enough that after cutting them to length I was able to make apair of kick skins that work on my splitter and tele setup. My point is you can do it for cheap if you want and it still works great.


----------

